# Corrupted Favorites Lists



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Last night when I brought up one of my Favorites Lists in the guide on my ViP-622 it had all kinds of extraneous channels in it. Looking into it further, ALL of my Favorites Lists have been corrupted. They all contain all of the channels, so all of my Favorties Lists look just like the "All Channels" list... including the red and green channels that I don't subscribe to.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Looks like I've got some work to do going through each list and modifying it back to just the channels I want listed in each list.

I was one of the very early ones to get a 622 and this is the first major mess I've seen. Lots of the problems I've seen described on here have never happened to me, so I guess I'm lucky.

Larry
SF


----------



## Herb S (Sep 11, 2006)

I had my Favorites list corrupted last week.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The lists were all cobbled up on one of my 622s yesterday as well. A front panel reset took care of the problem.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried the reset and it didn't work, so I spent about an hour and a half revising the lists back to the original contents.

But thanks for the suggestion. It was worth a try.

Larry
SF


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Two nights ago all three of my custom guides were wiped. The names remained intact, but all channels were selected in each guide and I had to rebuild them all from scratch! 

This is a major reason why we should have a USB thumb drive that can save all of the user data (custom guides, timers, etc.) to be quickly restored in case of emergencies.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

It looks like my favorites list is corrupt as well. It happened when 4.49 was first installed and at the time I 'cleared' the list and rebuit it. I was just scanning through the guide and found some channels I have not selected.
Compared to the fouled up HDMI port, this is less significant, but pretty much just as annoying.
Miner


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Miner said:


> It looks like my favorites list is corrupt as well. It happened when 4.49 was first installed and at the time I 'cleared' the list and rebuit it. I was just scanning through the guide and found some channels I have not selected.
> Compared to the fouled up HDMI port, this is less significant, but pretty much just as annoying.
> Miner


Your HDMI issue only started after 4.49? My HDMI went to hell last June, so I don't think it's related to this(?)


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Your HDMI issue only started after 4.49? My HDMI went to hell last June, so I don't think it's related to this(?)


Bogey,

This one did start after the update. A soft reboot brings it back every time. I did have the hdmi port go sour on my first 622 and it was a very different failure. Dish swapped out that first unit that lasted about 10 months before the hdmi went sour, and in the 10 months since, I've had 2 or 3 replacements DOA and 2 go into spontaneous reboot. I've swapped over to component for the time being.

Miner


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Miner said:


> Bogey,
> 
> This one did start after the update. A soft reboot brings it back every time. I did have the hdmi port go sour on my first 622 and it was a very different failure. Dish swapped out that first unit that lasted about 10 months before the hdmi went sour, and in the 10 months since, I've had 2 or 3 replacements DOA and 2 go into spontaneous reboot. I've swapped over to component for the time being.
> 
> Miner


Yeah, mine is gone for good. Reboots don't bring it back.

I'm going to swap it out, but I have such a backlog of movies to dub off...

I'm debating whether or not to just go for a 722 in the exchange (and pay E* even more money).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> This is a major reason why we should have a USB thumb drive that can save all of the user data (custom guides, timers, etc.) to be quickly restored in case of emergencies.


Actually.. the best way know to implement the save settings feature in my mind would be through the web (Like Harmony 880s do) or on the EHD. I do agree that this would be a most welcome feature to get people up and running the quickest if a box swapped is needed...


----------

